# Lyft class action settlement approved in California



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Now we will wait for a payment...

http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5

*Judge Approves a Big Settlement For Lyft Drivers*
A U.S. judge gave final approval on Thursday to a settlement agreement in a class-action lawsuit against Lyft, ending a legal case that challenged the independent contractor status of the ride-hailing service's drivers.

U.S. District Judge Vince Chhabria in San Francisco gave his final approval to the $27 million settlement, after granting preliminary approval in June, according to court filings.

The judge had previously rejected a $12.25 million settlement offer because it "short-changed" drivers.

Lyft drivers in California had sued the company, arguing they should be classified as employees and therefore be entitled to reimbursement for expenses, including gasoline and vehicle maintenance. Drivers pay those costs themselves.

The settlement agreement keeps drivers as independent contractors.

In his order, Chhabria cautioned, "The agreement is not perfect. And the status of Lyft drivers under California law remains uncertain going forward."

Uber Technologies Inc faces a similar class-action lawsuit from drivers in California and Massachusetts. A settlement offer in that case valued at up to $100 million was rejected last year by a judge who deemed it inadequate for drivers.

Lyft has more than 700,000 drivers nationally and Uber has more than 1.5 million globally. The profits and valuations of these companies would be severely affected if they had to reclassify drivers as employees.

Attorney Shannon Liss-Riordan, who represents the Lyft drivers, said on Thursday she was "very pleased to be at the end of this process." The lawsuit was filed in 2013.

A Lyft spokeswoman said the settlement agreement "will preserve the flexibility of drivers to choose when, where and for how long they drive with Lyft."

The company has said that driver surveys show that more than 80 percent of Lyft drivers prefer being independent contractors because of the flexibility that status allows.

The settlement provides thousands of dollars to Lyft drivers who logged the most miles, although infrequent drivers will see a nominal amount of cash. As part of the agreement, drivers also get benefits such as more protections from getting kicked off the app.

"The question of whether the drivers are appropriately classified as employees or independent contractors will just have to wait for another day," Liss-Riordan said.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Now we will wait for a payment...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5
> 
> ...


You're three dollars and fifty cents will arrive soon.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope for 5 grand actually. I have already worked for a company that screwed people exact same way. I got 3 grand there. But if you read how much they wanna pay out at Lyft - appx. $1-2 per hour or rides worked 2014-2015. I have at least 2-3k rides in that period.
Another big lawsuit will be the Pool/Line thing, you'll see.

At my old job we also complained about the same issue and the company paid up too. That's because you can fool us but you can't fool lawyers who want their millions.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Lawyers is the antidote to scammers like Uber and Lyft


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

That the same lawyer that settled the uber lawsuit.She did nothing for the drivers.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, in Lyft case they got it right finally.
In Uber case lawyers wanted 25% commission - judge declined it because it mostly benefited lawyers . In Lyft case lawyers went for 12.5% commission and judge approved it.
Hopefully the lawyers will realize that 12.5% from $100 millions is better than 25% from $0 and we'll get payment from Uber settlement too


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

7Miles said:


> _*As part of the agreement, drivers also get benefits such as more protections from getting kicked off the app.*_


THIS^


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I hope for 5 grand actually. I have already worked for a company that screwed people exact same way. I got 3 grand there. But if you read how much they wanna pay out at Lyft - appx. $1-2 per hour or rides worked 2014-2015. I have at least 2-3k rides in that period.
> Another big lawsuit will be the Pool/Line thing, you'll see.
> 
> At my old job we also complained about the same issue and the company paid up too. That's because you can fool us but you can't fool lawyers who want their millions.


When the settlement involves me knowing where the passanger going before I accept,our having a decline button,I will think she did a good job then.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

These 2 companies should pay out! They are nothing but an app. We have everything and own everything. Why should lyft\uber worry about losing a few mil? I can make an app and maintain it myself for a few hundred. How can you complain when you got millions and billions for doing nothing but make an app. Its completely absurd!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Now we will wait for a payment...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5
> 
> ...


I know the money goes to the drivers in the class. But do the terms of the settlement apply just to them or to everyone? The settlement is more than just money, it addresses deactivation.



7Miles said:


> Now we will wait for a payment...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5
> 
> ...


"As part of the settlement, drivers will get more protections like additional job security and the ability to challenge day-to-day grievances, said Liss-Riordan. California drivers who logged the most miles will get the biggest monetary payout -- with full-time drivers getting $2 to $4 for every hour they've driven for the company, and all other drivers getting $1 to $2."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> These 2 companies should pay out! They are nothing but an app. We have everything and own everything. Why should lyft\uber worry about looseing a few mil? I can make an app and mantane it myself for a few hundred. How can you complain when you got millions and billions for doing nothing but make an app. Its completely absurd!


I agree with what you're saying, but remember, these TNCs have done a lot of legal groundwork and gotten licensing from a myriad of municipalities, as well as secured insurance (yes, it only covers their ass but governments would prohibit them from operating without it).

If any one of us tried to duplicate this, it would end up as a taxi or livery company. The mass marketing and public recognition alone is worth a 15% commission, imo.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> I agree with what you're saying, but remember, these TNCs have done a lot of legal groundwork and gotten licensing from a myriad of municipalities, as well as secured insurance (yes, it only covers their ass but governments would prohibit them from operating without it).
> 
> If any one of us tried to duplicate this, it would end up as a taxi or livery company. The mass marketing and public recognition alone is worth a 15% commission, imo.


I wander how they payed off the government to have it to where "rideshare" has no meaning to taxi?
We all should be getting taxi license


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I wander how they payed off the government to have it to where "rideshare" has no meaning to taxi?
> We all should be getting taxi license


Imo, the answer to that question is found in the _actions_ of Kalinick & Oops!ber. The playbook here is do it now and ask questions later. Kinda Shock'n'awe.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Their terms are BoguS.

They qualify "driving mode" as pax in car... to get the fulltime 2x bonus, you need to have >50% of your time be with pax in car

As a fulltimer, my pax in car % is 15-30% of hours worked


Nobody except San Fran Lyft Line baserate grinders is getting the fulltimer bonus


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Just California though? What about other states?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Their terms are BoguS.
> 
> They qualify "driving mode" as pax in car... to get the fulltime 2x bonus, you need to have >50% of your time be with pax in car
> 
> ...


Nooooooooo 

I thought it was rides given. It's time with pax in an active ride? Bummer


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Now we will wait for a payment...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5
> 
> ...


Where's my McDonald's money? I've received nothing, except for Lyft Line calls that put 1,500 miles a week on my Pinto beans, mmmm


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> Nooooooooo
> 
> I thought it was rides given. It's time with pax in an active ride? Bummer


It's both.

Rides given, but a doubling multiplier for fulltimers, defined as having some ridiculous "pax in car" hours for >50% of weeks



Trump Economics said:


> Where's my McDonald's money? I've received nothing, except for Lyft Line calls that put 1,500 miles a week on my Pinto beans, mmmm


Damn

What kinda pay you pulling from 1500 mi/week??


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> It's both.
> 
> Rides given, but a doubling multiplier for fulltimers, defined as having some ridiculous "pax in car" hours for >50% of weeks
> 
> ...


Here you go. I'm on the 101 directing traffic -- do you see me?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Lawyers is the antidote to scammers like Uber and Lyft


Lol. No, seriously, lol.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Now we will wait for a payment...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/lyft-settlement-drivers/?iid=sr-link5
> 
> ...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Just when I needed money ....
Some asshole Lyft drivers filed appeals to already approved settlement . $5000-$8000 for each full time driver not enough! No ! 
This suckers have a better idea- let's delay or nix the deal. And you want Uber and Lyft pay you decent wages ? With your IQ of 7 ?
McDonald's would not hire you frackers ! That's why you drive for fracking Lyft !
I really needed that money ...............


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Some asshole Lyft drivers filed appeals to already approved settlement .


No, Lyft hire those to delay the case and hopefully will beat it in the next trial or the law will change.
The purpose is not to pay you guys in CA. No driver is stupid enough to not take 5k-8k out of the blue.
Look into the option of opt out of the appealing thing and get paid what was settled.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

*UPDATE:* The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has affirmed the final approval of the settlement and settlement payments will be distributed in early 2018.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

7Miles said:


> *UPDATE:* The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has affirmed the final approval of the settlement and settlement payments will be distributed in early 2018.


Trump Economics


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 I'm literally gonna buy pizza with it. All of it. I have the 7-eleven app now. I get points. Like... for free food. And that food feeds me. I buy food so I can get free food. Meanwhile, back at Lyft HQ...










circle1 said:


> Trump Economics


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> circle1 I'm literally gonna buy pizza with it. All of it. I have the 7-eleven app now. I get points. Like... for free food. And that food feeds me. I buy food so I can get free food. Meanwhile, back at Lyft HQ...
> 
> View attachment 189317


Bwhahaha!! Is that a car wash HQ reception desk???


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Bwhahaha!! Is that a car wash HQ reception desk???


Yes, yes it is


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Hopefully it is a good thing but now if you try to email them, email bounces as non delivered.
Couple of month ago I still was able to email them.
Hopefully that means they have nothing to discuss anymore and just will pay us money .
I don’t know.


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

I hate attorneys


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My understanding is we will get paid same way as we get paid by Lyft . So would expect payment on Tuesday ? I would assume around second-third Tuesday in January ?
Website says they will pay us “early 2018”. Only January and February qualify as early 2018. You can’t say early 2018 for March , they would say Spring instead.
So I am kinda hoping for payment in January, most likely on one of the Tuesdays


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> My understanding is we will get paid same way as we get paid by Lyft . So would expect payment on Tuesday ? I would assume around second-third Tuesday in January ?
> Website says they will pay us "early 2018". Only January and February qualify as early 2018. You can't say early 2018 for March , they would say Spring instead.
> So I am kinda hoping for payment in January, most likely on one of the Tuesdays


This is LAWYERS....

End of JUNE qualifies as "early 2018" --- on account of not yet being LATE 2018


----------

